# G3 reviews for T9s and skins??



## aaron w (Oct 14, 2003)

No comment on the g3 skins. I've been using the ascensions for a long time now. I am extremely happy with the ascensions, although they are kind of heavy especially the huge fatties. Lately I've been using the clip fix which is great. Makes skin removal with skis and gloves still on very easy.


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

G3 acknowledged a problem with their Ti bindings... you might be able to exchange them for their aluminum model. I used the aluminum last year with no problems. Hey T-Boner... didn't you have the same problem with your G3 Ti bindings? Are you going to return them?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't know too much about the G3 skins, but I'd reccomend checking out the Low Fat climbing skins from Back Country Access. I'm on my 2nd pair and won't go back to any other now. You can work with BCA to get your skins set up perfectly for any type of ski (their located in Boulder). Skinny, Fat, Twin Tip, you name it. They have some nice twin tip adaptors which function great with the gloves on as well, or they have a standard clip set up as well. Mine weigh about 8-10 oz which is pretty good for 102 under foot (I randonee) and 195cm.


----------

